# It's done, steak on new grill



## 007bond-jb (May 31, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7i31D9lC4Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKGFicsCZxM


----------



## Cliff H. (May 31, 2007)

That is mo better JB.  Looks like you got it broke in right already.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 31, 2007)

Mmmm those are my kinda steaks!


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 31, 2007)

Are you talkin bout my offset or my new grill?


----------



## Smokey_Joe (May 31, 2007)

MMMMM... cupcakes with old timey fudge icing and some ice cold milk....MMMMM

Oh..the filet loked good too  !

What kinda 1976 smoker ya got back there boy?


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 31, 2007)

Yes you missed the video, huh? The offset wasen't lit. The thermo you are refering to is a oven therm. just sitting on the firebox. The smoke chamber has 3 thremos 1 top doam, & 2 at grate level


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 31, 2007)

nice lookin feelay boy!


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 31, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> nice lookin feelay boy!



 

quote="Smokey_Joe"]MMMMM... cupcakes with old timey fudge icing and some ice cold milk....MMMMM

Oh..the filet loked good too  !

What kinda 1976 smoker ya got back there boy?  [/quote]

Them  cup cakes  were real fine Too

Over Here Boy
http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=7986


----------



## Smokey_Joe (May 31, 2007)

Dang!...I even posted IN that thread...I gots me some of that CRS syndrome goin on!  CAN'T REMEMBER SHIT


----------



## Puff1 (May 31, 2007)

Lookin' good boy 8)


----------



## Diva Q (May 31, 2007)

yummy looking meal. 

For some reason I crave steak and chocolate now.


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 31, 2007)

I'm a hafta post the recipe for sheet cake, FRESH not from no damm mix, From Scratch Yall


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 31, 2007)

quit eatin dem cupcakes in front of me, BOY!


----------



## john a (May 31, 2007)

Keep it up JB, you're gonna make me go out and buy some more steaks. That looks terrific.


----------

